# What's betta (pun) then christmas?



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Walking into the fish section to find a GOOD pet store unloading new shipment
my friend works there and like opened the first box and handed me a bag of baged males HA, then a bag of females and then another box produced CT males.
I found two males and one female but no room for males and chose a female. 

When the time came to pick out the female from the bag he poured them into the tank then netted her but i joked he should throw the 2 endler guppies he also caught in for free....HE DID, little did either of us see was there are THREE endlers at various stages. im just hoping the small one doesnt become betta food >.<

pics 

OH and the female betta i got a few pics of her but she is too stressed for anything but acclimating and leaving be so ill post more of her later, her name is Lilly (to match Marshall and Barney off "How I Met Your Mother" TV show)
OH she also looks a little more hm then vt to me and came in a "assorted female fighter" bag so what do you all think?

Lilly:
View attachment 31301


View attachment 31300


Endler group, baby :squirt, oldest is Crush and the other in thinking Marlin not a clue on sexing endlers not got that info yet haha
View attachment 31296


View attachment 31297


View attachment 31298


View attachment 31299


View attachment 31302


View attachment 31303


i LOLed at this:
View attachment 31304


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

D'aw! Congrats on your new babies! I can't wait to see Lily color up! 

The endlers are cool, very interesting colors!
In the first pic, the small yellow one is a female and the other one is a male, the other endler is male as well. Females have a round (?anal) fin, and males have a pointed one (this pic is of platies, but all livebearing fish can be sexed using the same technique)









LOL! The last picture is too cute! I have a similar one of one of my baby guppies


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

oh i just thought squirt was a baby O.O so i have one female and two males.....i dont know how long squirt will live i released them and squirts hell fast but the bettas think squirts food. Crush i hiding behind the internal filter and Marlin WAS hiding in the corner up top beside the external filter where the fish couldnt reach but Squirt is honing around.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Aw, I hope the endlers live - especially Squirt! Be prepared for LOTS of babies! Endlers/guppies breed like crazy. And even if you seperate them now, the guppies can hold up to five...."packages" (LOL) of sperm. 

LOL, I still can't help going back to the close-up pic. Its adorable!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

no worries there theres 6 bettas in that tank hahaha
squirt and all were still alive last night before bed i havent looked yet the lights dont come on for a few hrs yet lol


----------

